# MP Reservist?



## Noble6 (26 Jun 2013)

Hello all,
Due to the lack of information available (unless I'm looking in the wrong places) I'm posting in hopes of learning more about the day to day duties of an MP reservist and what exactly you do around the base!
Looking for info on training, job description (As a reservist) and how any of you feel about the position. 
So far I've read that duties include prisoner handling, base security, traffic control etc.. but realistically how many opportunities would there be for a reservist to handle prisoners on a Canadian base?? 

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2013)

Noble6 said:
			
		

> Any info is appreciated!



Reserve MP  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4280.0/nowap.html


----------



## Noble6 (26 Jun 2013)

Thank you sir, just gave it a read. My situation now is this - I am currently in my last year of Police Foundations and am looking for a military job that is accompanied by some sort of LE training and or hands on experience. From the looks of it, Air Force reserve MP's seem to have more responsibility and hands on duties.. however I'm assuming since you get equipped (albeit temporarily) and tasked like a reg force MP the position is highly sought after. Can anyone shed some light on this assumption? Also my location is in southwestern Ontario.. anyone currently work as a reg or reserve MP who could share some info on an everyday shift for a reserve MP in this area?

Again any advice or info is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2013)

Army Reserve MPs don't have daily shifts, etc They would parade like the other Army Reservists, one night a week during the training year (Sept - May) as well there would be occasional weekend training and during the summer you could go on course, taskings, etc.

_Army Reserve MP units in southern Ontario are:_
31 Military Police Platoon in London 
32 Military Police Platoon in Toronto

I don't know if there are detachments of the above platoons in other locations.


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Jun 2013)

Your best bet is to go Reg.


----------



## Noble6 (26 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the info skeletor, any idea what some of those taskings would entail for a reservist MP? (I'm assuming training event security etc)
As to joining the reg force.. I love the idea but my overall goal is to get onto a provincial or municipal police force and I think that career choice conflicts with the reg force MP position! 
Also thanks for the locations.


----------



## Teager (26 Jun 2013)

My advice for becoming a LEO is to go out and get a good few years of life experience first. Thats why regs would be better do a couple of years then when your first 3 or 5 year contract is up you can sign on for more or pursue LEO. Many police forces want to see your experience vs having police foundations. You would have to put a good number of years in as a reservist to get some decent experience. Although I am assuming that you are still fairly young. Just my  :2c:


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2013)

Noble6 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info skeletor, any idea what some of those taskings would entail for a reservist MP? (I'm assuming training event security etc)
> 
> Also thanks for the locations.



To be honest, I don't know really what MPs do on field exercises.  The only time I've seen them in the field, they were doing traffic control stuff during a large road move.  I know they would also go to the range to qualify on their weapons, etc. One of the MP tasks is the handling of POWs, eg the Infantry captures/detains some individuals, and they would be brought back to the rear and turned over to the MPs.  There are a few Reserve MPs and Reg Force on the board, they can give you a much better idea of what to expect.

There is also some videos on some Reserve MP exercises, you can find them on the Canadian Army youtube channel.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jun 2013)

These previous discussions may help ( in case you have not yet seen them ).

Reserve MP in Air vs Navy vs Army
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108961.0

Military Police Reserve  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33919.0

Military Police Reserves 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72280.0

Military Police Reserve Training  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26438.0

attempting to join reserves as mp  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110087.0



			
				Noble6 said:
			
		

> <snip> my overall goal is to get onto a provincial or municipal police force <snip>



If your community has them, have you considered police auxiliary? You gain much needed volunteer hours ( and experience directly serving your community ) wearing the uniform of the city you hope to be employed by.  You will also make friends and contacts in the department and community. Community and Special Event organizers often send "Delivery of Service" letters ( almost always positive ) to your Department which go into your file. 

Police Cadet is another option, if such a program is available in your community. You mentioned you are in SW Ontario. TPS and GTA forces have them.

"Desired Qualifications:
•Between the ages of 19-24 years of age"
http://www.hrps.on.ca/JOINUS/Pages/BeAPoliceCadet.aspx

In addition to being paid, it is worth noting that Police Cadets are enrolled in the Ontario Municipal Employees Retirement System ( OMERS ) Supplemental Pension Plan for Police, Firefighters and Paramedics.

“police officer” includes a police cadet.
http://www.omers.com/pdf/Supp_Plan_text.pdf

With the new 2.33 per cent accrual rate, after 30 years ( previously 35 ) on the job you receive a 70 per cent ( indexed to inflation ) pension. And, still young enough to collect it for many years to come ( hopefully ).

The Cadet Program will also establish your Seniority Date at an early age. Because Emergency Services are unionized, seniority is important.


----------



## Noble6 (27 Jun 2013)

Thanks a bunch for the links, and I actually just went through the recruiting process for my local departments auxiliary unit. Passed the aptitude testing with flying colors then was unable to complete the physical testing as I had to undergo labrum tear surgery on my shoulder! Was pretty bummed out but the surgery needed to be done.. In regards to cadet positions there are hundreds of applicants with a resume identical to mine.. volunteer hours, police foundations, worked security.. I don't exactly stick out, so in the meantime I'm looking for a job I can be proud of with a level of responsibility and discipline.  
Again thanks for the info I definitely have a better idea of what it is res mp's do. I'll be completing my application ASAP!


----------



## Poppa (27 Jun 2013)

London -31 MP Platoon: 519-660-5275 x5165
Toronto -32 MP Platoon: 416-633-6200 x2991

Get hold of someone at these numbers and they can let you know the status of recruiting for the year and more info as to what the job is within a Reserve MP Platoon.


----------

